# betta isn't resting?



## beckyb (May 2, 2011)

*betta won't stop moving around?*

Hiya,
my betta fish doesn't ever just lie on the bottom of the tank? (he's been in the tank for about 5 1/2 days) i've heard that betta fish are supposed to be quite lazy, and some peopple have even had to buy them leaves and stuff to rest on, and they stay there for ages, but mine stays at the top ALL the time! is that ok, or is he stressed out?
the tank doesn't have a background, so it's possible he's looking at his reflection all the time, and so he's being territorial!? 
also, he flares his fins out and chases his reflection all the time, but he doesn't push his gills (?) out, so could i consider this flaring? is he really being territorial? (he does push out the 'flap' under his head and stretch his fins out when i show him a mirror though). 
is seeing his reflection in the glass stressing with him out?
should i cover the hexagonal tank with a background?
if i did, would he SIT DOWN for a while? i'm worried that he's putting too much stress on his little body by never sleeping?
and is letting him flare a few times a week a bad thing? does it aggitate him too much?
Becky...XxX


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

healthy bettas are actually really active. if they're not is when it's a problem, they're probably sick or being kept in not so ideal conditions. he's most likely sleeping around the same time you are which is why you never see him doing it.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not an expert but a background might help your fish not see his reflection. The shape of the tank could make him nervous so covering the back half of the tank with something might make him feel safer. You can also try adding a cave item so he can hide. A coffee mug or inexpensive tea cup would work as long as you make sure there is no soap on it.

A cheap temporary background can be something as simple as a few paper towels or napkins. (I had to use some because one of my fish wouldn't leave his reflection alone) I used something light colored because the darker colors seem to enhance a reflection better. 
My Bettas are not lazy though when they see me they usually spend a while trying to get my attention by swimming against the glass closest to me. If I go to their tanks they go nuts begging for food. If I don't look at them for a while they calm down and kind of float around or swim slowly.

Try the background though and maybe darken the area he is in a little if the background doesn't work? That is the only thing I can think of to do, but other people with more experience keeping Bettas will probably be able to answer your other questions.

Best wishes!


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

yah my betta is fairly active, once i turn the light off he will simmer down a bit, he rests on all sorts of places on the decor and the plants, 

you can put a piece of paper on the side of the tank that he is seeing his reflection, but if its not a 24/7 thing and he only does it certain times....

also id look into your feeding habbits, try to get in the habbit of feeding him at night and then a couple hours after , turn the light off, he will get adjusted to the sleeping schedule (mine did..).. he will get the idea that he its food then sleepy time.... (like my schedule, in the morning he gets a small pinch of blood worms to hold him through the day, then at night 4 pellets, and about 2hrs after that light goes off for sleepy time, he doesnt always sleep though hes been in a bubble nest mood lately)

also remember every betta has their own personality, so are lazy by nature, some are really active, and yes it is true to that a Healthy and happy Betta is very active, (just remember healthy doesnt mean he is happy), and it is also a good idea to change things up in the tank now and then to keep them from getting bored...

also another note, bettas are very aware of the ongoings outside their tank, so if theyre in a place that is really active all the time, even when the tank light is out) they will most likely stay active, my betta will sit and watch tv with me at night even after i turn off the aquarium light....yes he does physically sit in the front of the tank and looks like he is staring at the tv.. 

to help reflections, background with color (like those with the rock faces and plants will help minimize his reflection, a piece of paper works too.... also u dont actually need a back round, just make sure theres no dark areas around the outside of the tank while the aquarium lights are on, the dark areas will become as a mirror of sorts ....

hope this helps


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

my betta does exactly that at all times. he just swims around and around kind of fast, and i wonder if he doesn't ever get tired of it. i've noticed recently that we have similar bedtimes. when i go to turn out the lights in the room, he's cozied up on his heater, and i assume, sleeping. so maybe your guy is normal.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

lol mine is funny, when its bed time, he lays on his side, almost like a dead fishy on the decor, and on the substrate... quite amusing ... .. first time i saw him on his side, i started cussing him out and slamed open the drawer on the table and he perked right up and shot to the top of the tank looking for his bloodworm breakfest...

it also freaks me out that the fish can fold himself almost in half when turning... most fish have to turn their whole bodies..


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

My boy rarly goes on the bottom unless he's chasing falling pellets or flakes. If he's active all the time it's a great thing. Aki my first CT is always active doing wiggling dances and being generally a goof. He rests at night when the lights are off.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

My two betta have completely different sleeping habits. My girl, Lin, likes to sleep on some plants near the top. My boy, Bobo, either sleeps on top of the heater dial or near the bottom on top of his mossball friend, Alfred.

+1 to Tisia though, they are in fact very active fish. They're only deemed as lazy because majority of new owners keep them in teeny tiny tanks with no room to swim in. (Source: I asked my friend about her boyfriend's betta who lives in one of those Marina boxes)


----------

